# Questions regarding Ammo Size, Band Thickness, Tapers etc



## WizzyH (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi all,

I am basically a complete beginner to slingshots (apart from purchasing a Black Widow years ago and not being able to hit a barn door at 5 yards away!). My idea is to purchase one of the cheap Chinese slingshots from a site such as Aliexpress to practice with (the one which have sights and the end of the bands are clamped in). I believe these would be considered OTT slingshots?

I will be practicing on targets to begin with, but as soon as I become proficient I plan on using it for hunting small game such as Squirrels, Pigeons, Rabbits, Pheasant etc.

I have been doing a lot of research regarding Ammo Size, Band Thickness and Tapers suitable for a hunting set-up, but any information I find is conflicting with people having vastly differing opinions.

*What type of Ammo, Band Thickness and Tapers should I consider using for hunting small game?*

I already know my draw length and active band length and I plan on making my own band sets from Precise and GZK latex I will purchase from the internet.

Thanks in advance, any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Lots of variables that you are trying to piece together. I suggest contacting Simple Shot. They have a chat feature and if you don't connect due to time difference they will get back to you via email. Quickly! Tell them what you are looking to do and they will set you up with something inexpensive that will work while you are learning and also when you have enough experience to go afield. Don't go the ultra cheap route when learning! You will get frustrated with poor quality and eventually move to something better. Don't waste the time or money. Get started with something decent so you can take equipment out of the equation and work on your abilities. Just my opinion. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello WizzyH,

Unless you are taking part in serious competition , catty shooting is not rocket science , it is merely a matter of CONSTANT practice.

Do not fash yourself over the technical details , these can come later.

Take out your slingshot and just shoot the darned thing (practice a lot , have I said this before) , use what you have , it is not necessary to spend a lot of money when you are starting out.

As far as ammo is concerned there are endless alternatives , like stones (rocks) , marbles , lead balls , beans , you name it , it can usually be shot from a catty.

Bands , when you are starting out , just use what you have , you will soon get a feel of which ammo performs best.

We have all been through this , you are not alone or unique.

Please understant that I am not trying to be facetious here , this is how I learned.

Cheers and best wishes with this wonderful pastime.


----------



## WizzyH (Jan 23, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Lots of variables that you are trying to piece together. I suggest contacting Simple Shot. They have a chat feature and if you don't connect due to time difference they will get back to you via email. Quickly! Tell them what you are looking to do and they will set you up with something inexpensive that will work while you are learning and also when you have enough experience to go afield. Don't go the ultra cheap route when learning! You will get frustrated with poor quality and eventually move to something better. Don't waste the time or money. Get started with something decent so you can take equipment out of the equation and work on your abilities. Just my opinion. Good luck and welcome!





ZS1 said:


> Hello WizzyH,
> 
> Unless you are taking part in serious competition , catty shooting is not rocket science , it is merely a matter of CONSTANT practice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses!

The only reason I ask about ammo size, bands etc is because I will be hunting once I have become proficient with my aim and I want to be able to have enough knock down power to take game quickly. Obviously I want the animal to be killed as quickly as possible and not suffer. I have heard from various sources that 8mm and 9.5mm Steel BB's haven't got the power to reliably and ethically kill small game.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Wizz

When I first got interested in this hobby, SS sent me a scout equipped with black bands (5/8 straight cut if I remember right) with it came some 7/16 steel ammo. The bands were long enough to more than match my draw length. This is what I learned on. I believe it was heavy enough to take any small game down with a well place shot. I also believe that I saved a lot of time and money by going that route. One good setup and a lot of practice is what you need in my opinion.


----------

